# Trying to verify here, BOINC uses CPU only?



## niko084 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just making sure I'm setting things up right.

Gotta get my 60k points in 60 days!

Anyone know what various chips get for points in this?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2009)

Yep, BOINC is only CPU

Here's some rough data:
P4 HT / Athlon 64 --- 200-300 PPD
Pentium D / Athlon 64 X2 300-500 PPD
Core 2 Duo --- 500-900 PPD
Core 2 Quad --- 1.2k -- 2K PPD (2k only if overclocked)
i7 (HT enabled) -- up to 4K, depending on overclock


----------



## mike047 (Oct 23, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, *BOINC is only CPU*
> 
> Here's some rough data:
> P4 HT / Athlon 64 --- 200-300 PPD
> ...



There are a couple of projects that are BOINC GPU related, here is one;

http://www.gpugrid.net/index.php

There are a couple of others, Seti is one I think and some that are trying to get GPU crunching up and running.


----------



## blackheeler (Oct 23, 2009)

As mike said, there are a couple more BOINC GPU projects available at the moment:

Collatz
MilkyWay
Einstein


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2009)

mike047 said:


> There are a couple of projects that are BOINC GPU related, here is one;
> 
> http://www.gpugrid.net/index.php
> 
> There are a couple of others, Seti is one I think and some that are trying to get GPU crunching up and running.



I meant to say WCG is only CPU .  I saw that BOINC kept trying to get CUDA WUs for my 9300, but WCG didn't have any (no surprise here)


----------



## dhoshaw (Oct 23, 2009)

Also, the Seti project uses GPUs.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

http://boincfaq.mundayweb.com/index.php?language=1&view=471


----------



## ERazer (Oct 23, 2009)

Good infos, always wanted to know


----------

